# Stock 06 goat...what to start with??



## JoeGoat6.0 (May 2, 2011)

I'm a newb when it comes to cars but have a little bit of knowledge on what I want to do to my 06 stock gto. I'm going to start with a Borla exhaust and K&N intake and maybe throttle body spacers. Is that a good way to start for my goat? Looking for any suggestions and advice on what to do after or before...


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Start with headers and a tune. Fix up the suspension after that. Then a shifter.


----------



## JoeGoat6.0 (May 2, 2011)

Should I do the headers and all that after the exhaust and intake?


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

TB spacers don't do anything but whistle. I bought the Airraid one and ended up taking it off because it really starts to get annoying. CAI is usually the first mod.
Do you plan on ever going to the strip or just cruising?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Mild mods. 

If you are an M6, shifter first before all else. Look into suspension next and then-->

Intake: CAI - don't bother with K&N. SvedeSpeed or Vararam. Either port out your intake or get a FAST if you're an LS2 (then tune after install). 
Exhaust: You can do a cheap mod with removing/replacing the resonator with an H/X pipe for a tiny bit more flow and sound. Headers - the consensus of many in the GTO community is Kooks>ARH>stainless works>SLP>dynatech>pacesetters>obx (then tune after install). Take that order with a grain of salt. 
Drivetrain: 3.9 gears.


----------



## JoeGoat6.0 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the advice. Going to get started once I get my back pay


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I second the skipping the TB spacer. No power to be made there. I also agree if you are a manual trans car, get either a Ripshift or Billet shifter, still one of the best mods you could do.


----------



## lil_italy (Feb 4, 2011)

While yer at the shifter mod get ya a shift skip module. its cheap and easy to install. 

Good choice in CB wish I would have got borla not magnaflow.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I would say it depends on how much money you want to spend and what you are wanting to do with the car. Are you wanting to drag race road course race? Do you want the car to be loud and nasty, or just a nice rumble? Are you looking more for looks or performance?


----------



## imprtslyer (Apr 22, 2011)

Alright so when I bought mine it came with a shifter, 3:90 gears, and a home-made h-pipe with some after-market mufflers... I plan on doing some auto-cross with it later in the summer, but its main job is just being a street warrior. So I want to find some good improvements for cheap because I'm saving up for the powertour (gas money will be like $100 a day). I don't want to do anything to mess up my gas mileage (it manages 30mpg on the highway now!) I also don't want to make it overly loud. I like how it is loud when you are in to it but quiet when you need it to be, like when you see a police car and shove in it sixth and get on the brakes so you don't wake him from his slumber 4k. Any ideas?


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I put headers and catless mids on mine and it brought it to life. You can feel it when you get in it it just sounds like its breathing better. 30mpg is awesome! maybe lower the car with some springs to get less air under the car. my next upgrade is a short shifter that might help it being a road warrior lol.


----------



## imprtslyer (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah I was so impressed with its highway mileage. I think the 3:90 rear gears put the engine at a more efficient rpm. I was looking at headers and cats but they are stupid expensive. I might make some straight-pipe cat look-a-likes for it. I know a good fabricator so it wouldn't look terrible. What are the best set of headers for the money? I'm looking at springs for it but it may have some in it already. A guy I know has a black gto with the whole suspension redone and mine sits about the same.. The short shifter is awesome when you get use to it... I'm use to muncies and jeep shifters so it was tough for me to get use to it. From time to time I still miss a gear :x


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I have pacesetters on my goat and they are the cheapest you can buy. I got mine off a guy on here with the 3" catless midpipes for 150 bucks. Thats a deal. they were roughed up but nothing a little cleaning and some paint wouldnt fix. even though the pacesetters are the cheapest most people will tell you it doenst make a difference most of it is just looks. Ya i'm anxious to get that short shift I think it will make a big difference.


----------



## imprtslyer (Apr 22, 2011)

thats an awesome deal!! Yeah I love mine now that I'm use to it. I think its a B&M one. It's quick, not much can hang with me though the gears.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I bet! I would say go into the for sale/wanted section of the forum and say you want to buy some used ones thats what I did. good luck


----------

